# Magiewiderstand



## Cronnos1 (14. August 2008)

Hi. spiele auch seit geraumer Zeit wieder Daiblo 2. 
hab mir heute ein Schild gecraftet wo Magiewiderstand 10% drauf ist
jetzt sagt mir das aber gar nix mehr was das bringt, hat ja nix mit gift, feuer, eis oder blitzresistenz zu tun.
hab auch einiges an Foren abgegrast aber leider nix gefunden, vielleicht kann mir ja hier von euch jemand sagen was der Boni bringt.


----------



## Schrottinator (14. August 2008)

Ich hab zwar noch kein Item mit Magiresistenz gesehen aber ich würde sagen, dass es zumindest 10% resi auf feuer blitz und kälte bringt, bei gift bin ich mir nicht sicher. Lege doch einfach mal den Schild an, während du das Fenster mit deinen Stats offen hast ( Taste C) und vergleiche. Da kann man den unterschied sofort sehen.


----------



## Cronnos1 (14. August 2008)

ne das hab ich ja schon gemacht, bringt keine resistenzen, weder feuer, blitz, eis, noch gift.


----------



## oneq (14. August 2008)

Kannst du evtl. ein Bild hochladen? Also einfach Screenshot ingame von dem Item machen, dann in deinem Diablo Ordner danach suchen und hier hochladen. Sollte ja eigentlich möglich sein. Weil Magiewiederstand gibt es so bei Diablo II nicht. Es existiert nur die Variante mit "Magieschaden reduziert um xx".


----------



## DonaldDark (14. August 2008)

zu magie zählt zum beispiel der knochenspeer vom necro oder der knochengeist und solche geschichten


----------



## Realtec (14. August 2008)

DonaldDark schrieb:


> zu magie zählt zum beispiel der knochenspeer vom necro oder der knochengeist und solche geschichten



richtig in diablo gibt es feuer,blitz,eis,gift,magie 
magie stellt das spätere arkan da

die "magischen pfeile" von der ama sind auch magie wie der name schon sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cronnos1 (14. August 2008)

ja hier ist erstmal der screenshot.

[attachment=4312:Screenshot001.jpg]

das es sowas wie magiewiderstand hab ich bis dato gar net gemerkt. und irgendwie ist des auch ziemlich unüberischtlich da man im charakterbildschirm keine anzeige für Magiewiderstand hat.


----------



## Yiraja (14. August 2008)

realtec feine antwort stimmt genau^^


----------



## Drydema (27. August 2008)

es gibt aber 2 unterschiedliche arten von magieschaden


----------



## Bierzelthocker (29. August 2008)

Drydema schrieb:


> es gibt aber 2 unterschiedliche arten von magieschaden



die da wären?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Drydema (1. September 2008)

es gibt gegner da steht Imun gegen magie und magieimun das ist der unterschied zwischen knochenspeer und dem hammer vom paladin


----------



## Eyatrian (1. September 2008)

also wie schonmal gesagt magieschaden=arkanschaden... ist mir bis jetzt aber nohc net untergekommen (stehe kurz vor baal,oder halt der letzte boss in der erweiterung)


----------



## Bierzelthocker (1. September 2008)

Drydema schrieb:


> es gibt gegner da steht Imun gegen magie und magieimun das ist der unterschied zwischen knochenspeer und dem hammer vom paladin



Vielen Dank für die Info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bisher sind mir noch keine untergekommen die gegen meine Hammer immun sind.... ist ja dann auch schwer auf die Schnelle zu unterscheiden...


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2008)

Der Hammer von Paladin macht auch Magieschaden, da er aber die Widerstände und Rüstungen von Untoten und Dämonen ignoriert und es eigentlich keine Gegner gibt, die Magie-immun und dazu weder untot noch dämonisch sind, macht der Hammer eigentlich immer Schaden - also nichts mit unterschiedliche Arten Magieschaden.

Übrigens bedeutet "Immung gegen Magie" wirklich, dass Gegner gegen Magieschaden immun sind (also eine Resistenz von über 100% haben), "Magieresistent" bedeutet hingegen eine Erhöhung aller Resistenzen, nicht aber der Magieresistenz, ist ein bisschen blöd übersetzt.


----------



## Gehrkos (1. September 2008)

*hust* dann klären wir das doch mal auf..

Unter den Elementen der Feuer Eis Blitz und Gift gibt es den ober begriff der MAGIE
unter dem wird alles zusammen gasst also ... wenn auf einem schild:
+10% feuer resi
+10% Ice Resi
+10% Blitz Resi ist wird das zusammengefasst unter MAGIE RESSI +10% Gift wird nicht als magie bezeichnet und auch nicht gewertet...

es ist also ein doppelressi drauf.. einmal +10% auf alles und noch mal +17% blitz resi.. mehr ist das nicht..

Dazu kommt:

Full immunität gegen Magie alles was in irgendeiner art Spell damage macht... = 0 Schaden only white damage zählt hier also der reine physische angrif + Gift.. vergesst GIFT nicht das ist KEINE MAGIE..


mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## -bloodberry- (1. September 2008)

Irgend ne Quelle dazu, dass "Immun gegen Magie" bedeutet, dass man den Gegner nur mit normalem und mit Gift-Schaden verwunden kann?
Bin mir nämlich ziemlich sicher, dass es so ist, wie ich es erklärt habe.


----------



## Gehrkos (2. September 2008)

Müsst ich gerade ma suchen bin mir meiner ansicht aber auch sicher... Werd ich aber nach Editieren kein problem.

Hmm wie meinst das es gibt KEINE Immunitäten Undead & Dämon dazu.. was ist mit den Hellfire in Baal run Akt 1-2? Die sind Dämonen im akt 2 sogar Undead und sind gerne Immun sehr lecker sogar zusehen wenn du auf dem weg nach baal bist bei den Spirits... und bei dia runs haben die gerne mal alle Irgendwelche Ressis gegen alles^^.. mein ja nur Die quelle editiere ich nach...

mfg

Gehrkos


----------



## Komakomi (2. September 2008)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> Der Hammer von Paladin macht auch Magieschaden, da er aber die Widerstände und Rüstungen von Untoten und Dämonen ignoriert und es eigentlich keine Gegner gibt, die Magie-immun und dazu weder untot noch dämonisch sind, macht der Hammer eigentlich immer Schaden - also nichts mit unterschiedliche Arten Magieschaden.
> 
> Übrigens bedeutet "Immung gegen Magie" wirklich, dass Gegner gegen Magieschaden immun sind (also eine Resistenz von über 100% haben), "Magieresistent" bedeutet hingegen eine Erhöhung aller Resistenzen, nicht aber der Magieresistenz, ist ein bisschen blöd übersetzt.




Act 3 da sind in den krypten die einzigen hammerdin imunen möbse (des sind so fellige yetis die imun gegen magie sind, aber werder untote noch dämonen darstellen)


----------



## wlfbck (3. September 2008)

Gehrkos schrieb:


> *hust* dann klären wir das doch mal auf..



bla falsch aufgeklärt, seine theorie lässt sich schon leicht widerlegen in dem man mal ein magie immunes monster mit ner blizzard-soso angreift...
so isses eigentlich:
es gibt neben den normalen angezeigten resis (feuer,eis,gift,blitz) noch ne fünfte, magie eben. unter magie werden spells wie zB der knochenspeer oder der hammer gezählt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (3. September 2008)

Ich sagte ja auch "eigentlich keine" und "eigentlich immer". ;D


----------



## Gehrkos (3. September 2008)

Ich könnte deine Theorie auch angreifen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

..

und zwar kann es auch sein das deine Ice-Light SoSo auch gut mit rainbows equiped mit attributen bonis für beide magie klassen hast.
Sprich nen Light Juwi/oder Equip dazu auch noch ein/mehrere ICE Rainbows/Equip teile damit würde auch WENN du KEINEN schaden mit deiner magieklasse machst sprich mit Lightning Bolt z.B trotzdem mit dem Spell Ice spell gemacht werden und zwar genau in der höhe wie du Prozentfür die andere Klasse hast.. 

Also nehmen wir an

10% Ice Spelldamage Boost

Dein Lightning Bolt macht 3000 
dann würdest du noch genau 300 Lightning schaden machen.. kannst es gerne ausprobieren.
Und Knochenspeer BoneSpirits und der rest gehört Indirekt zuMagie da sie Physischen schaden machen und keinen Spezial Kategorisierten Spell Damage..
Trotzdem auch wenn sie Physischen schaden machen werden sie trotzdem alls Spellgewertet also Physisch Immune kriegen trotzdem schaden da sie dann als Magie 2 Ordnung gewertet werden also ohne Merkmal von Ice etc.

mfg

Gehrkos


----------

